# Royal Iris



## Barmyclaresdad

What a pity this vessel is in such a bad condition it was not able to join in the Jubilee flotilla.
Unfortunatley there will never be another opportunity


----------



## Degzie

I agree it will soon be the end for the famous 'Fish & Chip boat at someones scrapping yard! sorry recycling yard
Degzie


----------

